

Hardware - leeraj

Any hardware people out there? I wanna open a hardware thread to talk about
======
anujpasricha
right here! most of my past projects have been in robot design and embedded
development. what specifically are you looking to discuss?

~~~
leeraj
Nice! Anything and everything. Manufacturing is a big pain for hardware start
ups. I was looking to discuss on how people have dealt with their
manufacturing processes.

